# Senior Vet Care



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I've always had my vet do a CBC, chem panel, T4, heartworm/lyme test, urinalysis and fecal on the dogs each year regardless of their age or health.

Zoey is coming up on 14 years old, my little old lady. :wub: She's in fantastic shape and her only known health problem is her low thyroid which I've actually got to go back in just over a week for a recheck to make sure her new dose is working better for her. (Last time she was on the low side of "normal" and showing what the vet thought was allergies but I'm not stupid about my dog, it was her thyroid. So I wanted to go ahead and try upping it. Her coats now growing back beautifully! :happyboogie

Anywho....Instead of JUST a thyroid test, I want to go ahead and knock everything out of the way. Besides what I mentioned above, is there any recommended test that I should get for a senior? What do you guys test for?

And some pictures of my girl, I can't help it. 

















She was scruffy from rolling in dirt and naturally drying after a swim in the pond. Lol! And that is a private dead end road, no need to worry over cars.


----------

